# XMAS in JULY X-CHANGE



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ALL SKILL LEVELS EVERYONE's INVITED 

This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars to share with others. 

VERY BASIC RULES

1. Chassis is to be a DASH-jet ONLY.

2. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

3.Send $5 for return first class shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car, or PayPal: [email protected]

4. When you send your car, put your hobbytalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.

5. Deadline for me to receive cars: July 12th. Late responders' cars will be kept by me!!!! :tongue: I will try to get cars shipped by July 19th.



List of entries:
win43 -* received*
slotcarman12078 - *received*
Bubba123 -* received*
honda27 -* received*
sethndaddy -* received*
hojohn - *received*
Black Oxx
Hittman
HoJoe - *received*
RC Girl
Bob...zilla - *received*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm IN!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm IN!


ditto, got car done, just waiting on chassis ;-)


Bubba :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

im in as allways.:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

im in cant wait till christmas in july


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*x-mas exchange*

got my dash chassis today now waiting on my body then paint and ship to santa


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

" in "


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

ok guys we need more guys in this ty.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

honda27 said:


> ok guys we need more guys in this ty.


patience grasshopper


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Bogus.Dont have any dj's.Im out!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

come on ryderz we can get u 1 for the low price 11.99. plus ship.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

why not allow aurora tjet chassis also ??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The reason is fairly simple. With everyone using a new Dash chassis, everyone gets back a car with a new Dash chassis. If Aurora T Jets were allowed, the entries could be equipped with anything from an NOS (with varying ohms) to decent used to barely usable. This eliminates hurt feelings if someone didn't get back the same as sent. Tom S. (tomhocars) has new Dash T Dash chassis in stock and ready for delivery for 12.00 ea + shipping so supplying an entry with a new chassis is easy enough. Jag and Slots n Stuff should be nearly caught up with back orders so they can be got that way too. 

Plain and simple, it just makes it easier for Santa to blindly re-sort boxes, such as A goes to B and B goes to A, and then remove the cars from the boxes for pix. This way he doesn't even know what he's getting until the parcels have been assigned. Oh, and now that I mention it, please refrain from posting pictures until you have received your car back! Part of the fun is not knowing what you're getting back until you get it!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Everybody knows they are getting a d-jet!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*xmas question*

how many can we send in?is there a limit.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hojohn said:


> how many can we send in?is there a limit.


Only One


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

YES ONE entry .


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> YES ONE entry .


mine's done, when can we send's 'em????
Pete :wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

anytime. ................ don't forget the return shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

win43 said:


> anytime. ................ don't forget the return shipping :thumbsup:


GREAT!!!!
(Darrell said he'd spring 4 everyone's return $$ :freak

Pete


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet!! Thanks Darrell.. I had to start over didn't like the way the last one looked and this ones almost done already!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

there are 46 days left to join in. there is still time to share the holiday spirit and have some fun. :wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Rcgirl wants to know if she can send one in since we live in the same house??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Per Jerry (on the phone with him now) Barb is welcome to join in.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Per Jerry (on the phone with him now) Barb is welcome to join in.


Jerry "Should" be getting mine Friday (2morrow) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> Jerry "Should" be getting mine Friday (2morrow) :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


is it "JULY" yet???? :freak:
ROFLMBO!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

It has to be a dash chassis but does it have to have the stock rims on it?????


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> It has to be a dash chassis but does it have to have the stock rims on it?????


i'll stick my neck out here...
probably rims/wheels won't matter, same as w/ previous Xmas Exchanges :freak:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wheels can be swapped. The chassis itself has to be Dash.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Got it thanks!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

hittman101 said:


> it has to be a dash chassis but does it have to have the stock rims on it?????


no way


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Merry Xmas

Time is getting short --- 'bout a month to go :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Due to unforeseen health reasons, Jerry cannot handle the Xmas swap. Jerry will be sending me the ones he's received. I will be handling this the way Jerry planned on doing it. It will be a blind swap. I won't know which car I'm getting until the boxes are reassigned. Please let me know if you need my address (PM) and I'll respond with it. Also, If you have sent in your car in the last week, let me know ASAP so Jerry can wait for it to arrive there B4 sending the others.

List of entries:
win43 - received
slotcarman12078 - received
Bubba123 - received
honda27 - received
sethndaddy
hojohn - received
Black Oxx
Hittman
Chappy??
RC Girl


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Jerry Hang in there Dude. Hope you get back to good health again 
SOON!! 

Bob...Thanks for stepping in Ed-Daddy-O...zilla


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

wow i hope jerrys ok. hey jerry did you open my box cause i sent you some stuff in there too.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Hey Jerry Hang in there Dude. Hope you get back to good health again
> SOON!!
> 
> Bob...Thanks for stepping in Ed-Daddy-O...zilla


Oh NO!!
get better soon Jerry, we miss you :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My car is almost finished... Just need to install the glass and it'll be ready. Oh, and I'm not Ed, Bob... you're confused... zilla! :lol:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> My car is almost finished... Just need to install the glass and it'll be ready. Oh, and I'm not Ed, Bob... you're confused... zilla! :lol:


"Melvin Fernwhipple" ????***

Bubba 123 ROFLMBO!!! :freak::drunk::thumbsup::wave:

*** Melvin Fernwhipple is My brother's facebook alter-ego name 
"...Oh, and I'm not Ed, Bob...ect...."


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that was Mr Wipple, and he had Toilet Paper for sale......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

"Please don't squeeze the Charmin!!!" LOL


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Hey Jerry Hang in there Dude. Hope you get back to good health again
> SOON!!
> 
> Bob...Thanks for stepping in Ed-Daddy-O...zilla


???? I don't understand


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Bob...Zots and Coke Zero addict...zilla misread who was taking over Santa duties... :lol:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

All slotters look alike, I can't tell any of them apart. Fred is that you?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Got mine done, be getting it in the mail monday or teusday.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be waiting!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've got one coming. Hadn't said anything till now cause I wasn't sure it'd be ready. I've about got it done and will be sending it in next week.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*$5.00 for shipping is on the way...*



sethndaddy said:


> ???? I don't understand


Doh.............Yes I did get Mis-com-BOB-ulated on my post...Ooooops :freak:

Like hojoe , I also have a car coming becuause, I wasn't sure if it would be ready in time but, 
it's done now and will mail it off Monday.

Bob...Thanks for stepping in slotcarman...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I sent mine on tuesday. Just checked the tracking. Missouri to New York via Fargo, ND? I just don't get the post office. Hope it gets there before the deadline. LOL
hojoe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hojoe said:


> I sent mine on tuesday. Just checked the tracking. Missouri to New York via Fargo, ND? I just don't get the post office. Hope it gets there before the deadline. LOL
> hojoe


it's just on a short vacation... nothing new @ USPS :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

finally got mine in the mail this morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Ed!!! Your car showed up yesterday Bob...can't wait to see what you sent...zilla!

win43 - received
slotcarman12078 - received
Bubba123 - received
honda27 - received
sethndaddy
hojohn - received
Black Oxx
Hittman
Chappy??
RC Girl
Bob...zilla - received
Hojoe

Jerry told me he would try to get all the cars he received (along with his entry) in the mail to me yesterday. There's still time, so don't panic yet hojoe.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks Ed!!! Your car showed up yesterday Bob...can't wait to see what you sent...zilla!
> 
> win43 - received
> slotcarman12078 - received
> ...


Is it "JULY" yet????? 

Instigator Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am hoping to have our entry in the Mail Monday afternoon. We had an issue with two batches of paint and getting the Patina just right for the era. The boys might have gotten this one just right....


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool beans Rob. There's still time!! Waiting to hear from Hittman and RCgirl, and Chappy is still up in the air. He said he was interested in the thread asking if anyone was interested, but he never committed to the actual exchange thread.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's what we got as of today... One more week to the deadline!!

win43 -* received*
slotcarman12078 - *received*
Bubba123 -* received*
honda27 -* received*
sethndaddy -* received*
hojohn - *received*
HoJoe - *received*
Bob...zilla - *received*
Black Oxx
Hittman
RC Girl


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I will be heading to the PO following work tomorrow. She is boxed and ready to go. 

Rob


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Cool beans Rob. There's still time!! Waiting to hear from Hittman and RCgirl, and Chappy is still up in the air. He said he was interested in the thread asking if anyone was interested, but he never committed to the actual exchange thread.


is Hittman/Barb short on a chassis?? anyone in the know, please PM me

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I sent a message will try to call later today.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Gents everything is fine just short on cash until this friday..Sorry for the delay..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Hey Gents everything is fine just short on cash until this friday..Sorry for the delay..


actually, was just worried about important things...like ALL U'rs health, ect :thumbsup:


Pete 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Any updates???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Waiting on one more box. It's in the mail...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry guys your waiting on Barbs and mine.. Joe are you going to take pics and post them before sending them to there new homes?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes. I'm doing the sorting "blind" and then taking a group shot. Then they'll be packaged up and on their way to their new homes.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ready to mail!!*

Wow!! There some seriously cool cars here!11 As promised, I did the sorting blind. Once I knew who sent what, each car was assigned a number, and the car's corresponding paper was drawn from a hat. I just went down the list to sort cars.. Here's the pix!!! Man, what a cool bunch!!










I would have had an impossible time if I had to choose one for myself!!

Here's the tracking numbers...
BlackOxx .............9400 1096 9993 8615 1559 21
Honda27..............9400 1096 9993 7722 7429 01
Bubba123............9400 1096 9993 8615 1881 58
win43...................9400 1096 9993 9072 4547 63
HoJoe...................9400 1096 9993 7722 7750 15
Seth n daddy........9400 1096 9993 7722 7525 11
Bob...Zilla..............9400 1096 9993 7722 7657 02
HoJohn..................9400 1096 9993 7724 8129 61


I have one more box to mail out. Hittman forgot to add the shipping, so he asked me to hold his until he can mail out the $$$.

Also, on a sad note, Omega sent out an entry last Tuesday, and it's MIA. It will get returned as soon as it shows.  

A big than you to everyone who participated! This was fun!! We sure are a creative bunch!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a really nice set of cars that was sent in..


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Wowzers, that is a great group of cars. Amazing how they can all look so different and still be on the same chassis. Thanks Joe for stepping up to the plate, and doing this exchange. Can't wait to get my hands on another Dash chassis.

Thanks every one.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*x mas exchange*

cool cant wait to get the package in the mail:tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Looks like a really nice set of cars that was sent in..


WOWZERS!!! Ditto!!! ;-)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice cars dudes!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!! There some seriously cool cars here!11 As promised, I did the sorting blind. Once I knew who sent what, each car was assigned a number, and the car's corresponding paper was drawn from a hat. I just went down the list to sort cars.. Here's the pix!!! Man, what a cool bunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine came in; Oscar Myer Mobile!!! :thumbsup:
Darrell got his 2; Purple Willies :thumbsup:

TY !!!
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*x mas exchange*

got mine today its a blue dart. cant wait till i get to mess with it


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine came in on Friday Edsel's in Nebraska are rare.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's always a blast to get a car and see the others everyon built!!*



Black Oxxpurple said:


> Mine came in on Friday Edsel's in Nebraska are rare.


There was one in the Gretna Days Parade today. You missed it. lol

The winged #21 blue Nascar came to my house in Nebraska.

John that Dart looks to be right up your alley...Congratulations!!

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet Cars everyone...Fun, Fun, Fun!!

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You Joe.
Jerry I hope you are doing O.K. man.

Bob...is it Christmas yet...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I got the lead sled in today's mail. Nice!!! Dash body on a dash chassis. Makes sense to me.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Honda sends his regards!! He received the purple Willys (my submission to the exchange) and he made the Lead Sled, that HoJoe received. Oh, and Jerry (win43) got the 47 Chevy bomber car, which he loves!!! His camera software is holding him up from loading pix. As soon as he gets it sorted he'll try to load up some good pix.

By the way, I got the dragon car!  Again, thank you to everyone that participated in the swap! It was fun!!!

P.S. Omega sent in a car a couple weeks ago that got lost in transit. I'm still waiting and hoping it shows up. Sadly, this was one of the few times he didn't put tracking on the parcel. If it shows up, it will get returned. Is there a chance you put 3rd St instead of 3rd Ave, Omega? It would have gone to the wrong house... If it's a possibility, I can take a drive over there and see if they have it. It's not the first time it's happened.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Honda sends his regards!! He received the purple Willys (my submission to the exchange) and he made the Lead Sled, that HoJoe received. Oh, and Jerry (win43) got the 47 Chevy bomber car, which he loves!!! His camera software is holding him up from loading pix. As soon as he gets it sorted he'll try to load up some good pix.
> 
> By the way, I got the dragon car!  Again, thank you to everyone that participated in the swap! It was fun!!!
> 
> P.S. Omega sent in a car a couple weeks ago that got lost in transit. I'm still waiting and hoping it shows up. Sadly, this was one of the few times he didn't put tracking on the parcel. If it shows up, it will get returned. Is there a chance you put 3rd St instead of 3rd Ave, Omega? It would have gone to the wrong house... If it's a possibility, I can take a drive over there and see if they have it. It's not the first time it's happened.


IF the Pkg comes in Joe...
keep it 4 awhile... me thinks "Someone" can send a car so he doesn't miss out in this Xmas /July Exchange (which w/ REALLY Suck-ith..) ;-)

how about it guys??? could -a happened 2 ANY of "US" 
if no takers, PM me Joe, I'll crawl up2 da' "Plate" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had parcels take wicked detours, so anything is possible. It could show up today. Omega told me to send it back as is. He can always try again in December...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've had parcels take wicked detours, so anything is possible. It could show up today. Omega told me to send it back as is. He can always try again in December...


ok, but Hittman says he can come up w/ a body in a few....
I can cough-up a chassis.. (???)

let us know..
Pete :freak::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah. Don't sweat it. Maybe he'll make it next time.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Thanks guys, but it is no biggie. Maybe someone read the side of the box that said, hobby talk member Omega and decided to look up hobby talk and found my member name on the slot side. Who knows since it was a small box it could be under something in a truck or sorting building.

Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I got the Air Force Chevy Bomber from the mind of Zilla.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

carefull jerry that bomb might go off at any time


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

hojohn said:


> carefull jerry that bomb might go off at any time


ROTFLMAO :roll:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

boom:devil:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*RE; getting close 2 October... Xmas Exchange (??)*

getting close 2 October... any ideas on this year's Xmas Exchange (??) 

just "Chum'n" the waters :thumbsup: :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is Ed (sethndaddy) going to play Santa this winter??? I'd also like to see it be all T Dash chassis equipped again. Everyone sent in a new chassis, and everyone got one back. It made it so much easier to redistribute the cars in the dark. I didn't un-box or unwrap cars for pix until after they were sorted to new owners. I think I'll be in regardless!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

We have had our house up for sale and are trying to close in on a deal in the next few weeks, And I just found out today I'm in need of an operation that will have me sidelined for 7-10 days, Joe, can you handle another trade??


----------

